# Service Manual for CR12DE Engine (March, Micra, Wingroad)



## atifshabir (May 21, 2012)

Hello all

I just bought a 2007 Nissan AD Van (a lower grade version of Wingroad) which has the engine CR12DE. It is a 1.2L engine which is also used in Micra/March/Wingroad.

Can anybody suggest me some place where I could find out the service manual of this engine or the cars I mentioned. I am having a real trouble with the car and I want the manual.

Regards


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 15, 2014)

*Engine service manual*

I want to get service manual for nissan CR 12DE engine.


----------



## Kwanpi (Nov 8, 2019)

CR12DE AD VAN 2012 ENGINE SERVICE MANUAL PDF FREE DOWNLOAD
please i want to service manual nissan cr12de ad van 2012 1.3L


----------

